# Airbag Warning Light problem



## jgaraway (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi. I've have a problem with the airbag warning light on my Mini Cooper (2001) whereby it is permanently lit. This first happened a few months back and the garage said it was a faulty airbag loom in the nearside passenger seat. They fixed this under warranty (great) but now it's happened again and this time the garage say it's the same problem but on the offside seat. This time it's out of warranty and will cost me an arm and a leg to fix. Has anyone had any similar problems and is this a known fault with the Coopers. Also, I don't suppose someone has got a quick fix?

thanks


----------



## ALFIEMINI (Nov 24, 2005)

*Air Bag Warning Light*

I too had exactly the same problem, the air bag warning light came on and stayed on on my Mini One (2001). As it was under warranty it was sorted and was told it was a fault with the wiring loom under the passenger seat. A couple of months out of warranty and the same thing happened again. I took it back to the dealer and was told it would cost me £120.00 + Vat to repair. 
I refused to pay this and wrote to the manager of the dealership and forwarded a copy to customer service at BMW. This matter was soon resolved, and I didn't have to pay a penny!!!


----------

